# RIGO?



## BarbaraInCalif (Sep 21, 2009)

What is the significance of 'RIGO' on the base of a poison?  I did a lazy intenet search; no details found.

 Thanks!


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 21, 2009)

I think RIGO is a Canadian company... that's according to my own lazy google search.. []


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 30, 2009)

Canadian and mildly valuable, perhaps $20, but hey it's Canadian. Are you sure you're not BarbaraInCanada?[8D]


----------



## canada (Oct 1, 2009)

Richards Glass Company, Toronto, Canada.


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Oct 17, 2009)

I somehow missed the last two replies untill now....thank you!
 Another mystery solved.

 Barbara


----------



## gniog67 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, RIchards Glass COmpany, which was established in 1912 as a jobber of glassware and bottles to pharmacists. Richards made only its own tubeware. Other products, such as poison bottles and prescription bottles, were primarily made by Dominon Glass Company plants in Toronto, Montreal, and Wallaceburg, Ontario. The company is still around, I believe.


----------



## Poison_Us (Apr 29, 2010)

Most commonly found on this shaped bottle.  This would be a KI issue.  Embossing differs slightly but all are pretty much the same.  There are many Canadian, English and 1 American poison in this shape.


----------



## gniog67 (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for posting the pic, which is of one of my bottles. As a point of interest, Richards Glass Company also distributed several styles of prescription bottle marked RIGO on the base. They are, by far, the most common artifact from this company.


----------

